# Pictures When First Started Body Building



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

hey guys i was wondering if anyone has any pictures of when they first started working out, As i am only just 15:boohoo: i would like to see what other people where like around my age,

cheers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is me after 12 months of training it was taken in May 89 (the date on the pic was wrong) i weighed approx 132lbs


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

cheers for reply m8. how old was you in that pic ?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Blimy Paul - Good going 

I`ll dig out my pictures of me when i first started training @ 10 stone (140lb?)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

D8on said:


> cheers for reply m8. how old was you in that pic ?


19 yrs old i was on HMS Sheffield in that pic...


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> 19 yrs old i was on HMS Sheffield in that pic...


i swear this is not just me sucking up to u but even in that pic u look like u had great potential, just the mass on the middle delts & lats give it away.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i noticed the lats u bastard pscarb!


----------



## Bettzy (Jul 28, 2005)

This is me when i was 15. Hadn't started weightlifting then but i had played rugby for 5 years. As ya can c i am a skinny rat lol weighing around 10 stone as i can remember. It's embarrasing to put it up!

tom1.bmp


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

1988 9 stone after 2.5 yrs training and putting on over 2 stone 18yrs old in the pic.

Front


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

side


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Rear


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys....as you can see i used to make up my deficiant height with my hair style....


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

lol

shame it didnt cover up your face......................


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

now thats just nasty...


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

me at 15  only had about 4 months of weights behind me there, but i was also playing rugby and attended the local boxing club


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

u had a meaty chest sweet_fa

and u look big as a mofo in ur avatar!


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

cheers for the pics guys, for you lot that actually posted gd stuff


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Nexus 6 said:


> Thanks for the rep points lads.
> 
> At least some of you appreciate what a fine figure of a man i am, eh cookie.


No rep points from me and as for judging well time will tell wont it as karma has a way of going around we give good out and good comes back we give nad out and well you`ll know the rest.....

I think its about time you stopped being childish as anybody can see those pics aint you just by the pics and the time frame they were taken....your only interest is to wind people up and cause some friction and agro for board members.....


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Banned


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Now thats a mod, not to be messed with..

Lol.

Damn thats service. Remind me not to **** u off cheater.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Cheater2K said:


> Banned


Well done that man........


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Also for the record, the board doesnt tolerate anything like whats been in this thread, no warnings etc will be issued, just a stright ban 

Also ill be watching this thread, ill leave it open for now, but if it goes the wrong way again, i shall be locking it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I missed it too.

But I just read all the deleted posts and it was justified.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is a real shame that this has happened to a thread like this as this thread could show newbie's what can be acheived either with AAS or without...


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

yer and out of 40 odd posts only a few where helpfull cheers for pic pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would help out but i have to be in london tomorrow..

it must be made clear though to all members that the post that should be left up are those with pics in and any posative comments made by members on the pics...if a comment is derogatory(sp) then it will be removed as it takes balls for someone to post up pics especaily one from when they first started training.

this is a good thread and i will make sure it becomes an insperation to newbies on what can be acheived...


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

I just saw this thread for the first time, so I have no idea what anyone is going on about regarding the trouble. Anyway, have to say OSC, even back then your back looked good.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

vervefan said:


> Anyway, have to say OSC, even back then your back looked good.


Cheers...Thats what chinning from pig hooks does for ya in a dark cellar..lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Actually I thought OSC's biceps have a great peak.


----------

